# Which stat for homemade incubator???



## mummybear

Am thinking of breeding some of my leos next year for the first time,have got a polybox to make my own incubator but was wondering which stat would be best to keep the most accurate temps as I would have thought a normal mat stat would fluctuate too much as it goes on and off.

Any help with making my own incubator especially in regards to my specific question would be gratefully received. Thanks : victory:


----------



## MrMike

No experience here (yet), but we plan to use a pulse prop. stat for the incubators.


----------



## mummybear

MrMike said:


> No experience here (yet), but we plan to use a pulse prop. stat for the incubators.


Thanks that's the one I thought might be best, will you be using a homemade incubator?


----------



## MrMike

mummybear said:


> Thanks that's the one I thought might be best, will you be using a homemade incubator?


Yeah, haven't built it yet but looks pretty simple. Polybox with wooden slats running through to hold the containers of eggs. Heat mat on the bottom and voila. I think anyway, i'm sure someone will come along who has actually built one though. May give it a go this weekend and trial it :2thumb:


----------



## mummybear

MrMike said:


> Yeah, haven't built it yet but looks pretty simple. Polybox with wooden slats running through to hold the containers of eggs. Heat mat on the bottom and voila. I think anyway, i'm sure someone will come along who has actually built one though. May give it a go this weekend and trial it :2thumb:


Will you let me know how you go on please? With pics too :whistling2:


----------



## essexchondro

I use home made poly box incubators. Each box has two heat mats (one at each end) which are both connected to the same pulse proportional thermostat. I cut a big hole in the poly box lid and tape a sheet of perspex over it so that I can view the inside of the incubator without taking the lid off.


----------



## MrMike

mummybear said:


> Will you let me know how you go on please? With pics too :whistling2:


If I do I will :2thumb:


----------



## mummybear

essexchondro said:


> I use home made poly box incubators. Each box has two heat mats (one at each end) which are both connected to the same pulse proportional thermostat. I cut a big hole in the poly box lid and tape a sheet of perspex over it so that I can view the inside of the incubator without taking the lid off.


Thanks that helps, doyou put eggs in tubs on the floor ? 


MrMike said:


> If I do I will :2thumb:


 Thank you love :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345

Building an incubator is simple. Theres just one thing youve got to remember is to make sure your tubs arent directly in contact with the heat mat... otherwise the surface temp is alot warmer and increases humidity.

We have our mat on the bottom with wooden slats running either side of it so when you put the tubs in the arent in contact with the mat.

Pulse proportionate stats are the best for incubators but if youve made it well you can get away with a mat or temp stat (we do anyway and it only flucs 0.5c at the most if at all!)


----------



## Shiraz

I've had sucess with my home made incubator. I used a shallow rectangular polystyrene box with a heat mat covering over half the base area. Heat mat is controlled by a pulsed thermostat. Egg incubation boxes are about 3-4cm above the heat mat and secured to wooden rods which are poked through either side of the polybox. The thermostat sensor I place in the middle egg box and for egg boxes I uses old cricket/locust tubs. Thes are filled with about a 2cm depth of damp coconut rusk. From the first 4 eggs laid by my female Leo I've had 2 hatch, one collapsed within 2 weeks of laying and the remaining one has partially collapsed but not sure if thats due to lack of humidity so sprayed the incubation media a bit this morning.


----------



## sparkle

i have a home made one works very well

i use a pulse stat


----------



## mummybear

sparkle said:


> i have a home made one works very well
> 
> i use a pulse stat


Thanks, what sort of set up do you use?


----------



## Caz

Me to. Just use poly boxes with heat mat in the bottom, dowels pushed through box about 2cm above mat and clean ice cream tubs with vermiculite on the dowels. 1 tub has the probe of the pulse stat through the side into the vermiculite.

Works fine - 95 to 100% hatch rate with leo's, beardies, tortoises, Uromastyx and Python eggs.


----------



## mummybear

Thanks everyone I'm making notes here so keep it up :lol2:


----------



## kirsten

i've just built my incubator, same thing really, poly box, with cd cases siliconed in for windows, dowling rods and heat mat, i'll be using my pulse stat after the advice given in here, so thanks for that. hopefully, all goes well.


----------



## DANthirty

How many air holes do you make and how big? also i thought you needed at least 40 watts to be able to use a pulse proportionat stat


----------



## goodwin1234

> i've just built my incubator, same thing really, poly box, with cd cases siliconed in for windows


That is pure genious! 

*runs off to the shed to get out the poly box*


----------



## funky1

MrMike said:


> Yeah, haven't built it yet but looks pretty simple. Polybox with wooden slats running through to hold the containers of eggs. Heat mat on the bottom and voila. I think anyway, i'm sure someone will come along who has actually built one though. May give it a go this weekend and trial it :2thumb:


 Been told by ArkReptiles, that the reason most eggs fail in a polyox is beause the heatmat is on the floor - as this dries out the vermiculite too quickly and causes condensation in the individual incubating boxes. They tape theirs to the top, and apparently condensation caused by the incubating medium drying out too quickly is never a problem (and their hatch rate is amazing!). Think I`ll try that this coming year - with my first few clutches anyway! - and let you know which way seems to be the best (had a bit of a `mare last year tbh so it`s worth a go!)


----------



## MrMike

funky1 said:


> Been told by ArkReptiles, that the reason most eggs fail in a polyox is beause the heatmat is on the floor - as this dries out the vermiculite too quickly and causes condensation in the individual incubating boxes. They tape theirs to the top, and apparently condensation caused by the incubating medium drying out too quickly is never a problem (and their hatch rate is amazing!). Think I`ll try that this coming year - with my first few clutches anyway! - and let you know which way seems to be the best (had a bit of a `mare last year tbh so it`s worth a go!)


Interesting, I still haven't got round to it yet, but I need to build 2 anyway, so i'll use both strats and trial them. See what happens. You have reminded me I must get my arse into gear and get the new room sorted.


----------



## snowyj99

What wattage heat mats are people using?? Oh and what level of moisture should be in the incubator?? whats the best way of maintaining the moisture??


----------



## funky1

It doesn`t matter what wattage heat-mat you use if the temp is regulated by a pulse stat or mat-stat. And most people use what is known as `Albey`s Method` - which is 1 part vermiculite/perlite to 0.8 parts water by weight, ie 100g of medium to 80g of water. If the individual incubating tub (tupperware box) is sealed then there should be no need to re-hydrate the medium at all during the incubation process - but it`s essential that you do an air exchange once/twice a week - lift the lid basically. If you use a cricket tub, or a tub with ventilation, then you may have to lightly mist the medium now and again to maintain the moisture levels, but as I`m sure you`re aware, you mustn`t wet the eggs as this is a major cause of mould.


----------



## snowyj99

funky1 said:


> It doesn`t matter what wattage heat-mat you use if the temp is regulated by a pulse stat or mat-stat. And most people use what is known as `Albey`s Method` - which is 1 part vermiculite/perlite to 0.8 parts water by weight, ie 100g of medium to 80g of water. If the individual incubating tub (tupperware box) is sealed then there should be no need to re-hydrate the medium at all during the incubation process - but it`s essential that you do an air exchange once/twice a week - lift the lid basically. If you use a cricket tub, or a tub with ventilation, then you may have to lightly mist the medium now and again to maintain the moisture levels, but as I`m sure you`re aware, you mustn`t wet the eggs as this is a major cause of mould.


Brill thanks I have done it before but a while ago! So wanted to get uo to date before the season! thankyou! : victory:


----------



## funky1

No problem pal - glad to help.


----------

